# Workcentre 6505 Scanning over Network



## skriz130 (May 28, 2009)

I'm having an issue scanning to a network computer from a Xerox WorkCentre 6505. I set up the computer through the scanning utility as well as through the address book editor that you can download from the Xerox site. 

My computer is set up as:

Server Type: Computer (SMB)
Server Name/IP Address: WATERSTONEIIADM
Share Name: SCAN_MY297433$
Path: 
Login Name: XEROX_5RCot271
Password (assigned by the Computer Settings wizard)
Port Number: 139 (this is the default port number)

I also set up my computer manually as:

Server Type: Computer (SMB)
Server Name/IP Address: 192.168.1.100
Share Name: Scanning (file://WATERSTONEIIADM
Path:
Login Name:
Port Number: 139

Neither of the options are working. I get error 031-528 (server not found). The scan to email isn't working either, but I figured I'd work on one thing at a time. The print and fax utilities of the 6505 are working just fine. Any assistance would be appreciated. If you need more information let me know.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You appear to be scanning to a computer rather than a central server, is that correct? Normally you'd set this up to a server and then access the shares from the work station, much less work and issues with firewall, shares, and security/permissions.

Have you tested the share path from another computer with the correct username and password? You need to verify you've setup the shared folder correctly and the username/password allow access to it.

You have two different share names too, do you have multiple shares setup on this computer? 

You should also verify that you have DNS correctly setup otherwise the machine will not be able to locate the computer via the name rather than by IP address which unless you have it statically assigned or a reservation setup it'll change and the scanning will break again; again another reason it's better to use a server.


----------



## skriz130 (May 28, 2009)

Triple6, 

Your answer was correct. I forgot that my user wasn't connected to the central server, while the new printer is. Therefore, it couldn't find my computer on the server. When I set up the scanning to another computer it worked just fine. I don't know why I can print though. 

Thanks!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Printing does require server/user authentication, or any at all unless you setup the accounting in the Xerox.


----------



## skriz130 (May 28, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> Printing does require server/user authentication, or any at all unless you setup the accounting in the Xerox.


I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Neither the printer nor the computer needs to be connected to a server or domain nor are any usernames or passwords required for printing to work. You'd only need authentication of some kind if you were connecting to the printer indirectly through a print server, and even then it may only be required once by the PC or not at all depending on how you have that server setup, OR if you set up a feature called Accounting on the Xerox for user authentication.


----------



## skriz130 (May 28, 2009)

Oh, okay. The scanning requires a connection with authentication, the printing doesn't. That's why one works, and one does. I'll have someone look at the server issues. Thanks again.


----------

